# Everyone Meet Cherry



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

you let your child come up with a name and thats what you get LOL I bought Cherry last night to go with my guppies. At first they weren't sure of her but overnight they have all seemed to have made friends  Isn't she pretty 

I do have a question though. Will 2 female betta's live well together? I ask because there was a really pretty greenish blue one that I would LOVE to add.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, two female bettas can live together but it is better to set up a Sorority Tank and put several females! that way they will create a pecking order that means one will become the dominate one and their will be less fighting, were as if you only had two the might fight some times put nothing to big. If I were you I would set up a 10g Sorority Tank and put maybe five or six females that would be nice.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I do have the tank for that  does it have to be a certain temp? filtration is needed correct?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You have to keep more that two together,or they will fight.Five is the least to keep together,to spread aggression between them all.Temp needs to be 82-84,latter being refered,and filtration is a must.You can use a HOB.The flow wont bother the ladies much as they have short fins.

Cherry is a pretty lady BTW!I like her name!


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, Im really enjoying her. The pet stores have it all wrong, they need to be in larger tanks to show how active they really are. No wonder there are so many in cups, nobody wants them because they just sit there! I feel bad now for all the ones in small tiny tanks, they really need room to swim freely.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes they love to swim!I am suprised at the many myths surrounding these fish.They need clean water like all others!My favorite thing is to watch when you set them free in a larger tank.They swim a few paces,stop,all fins extended,as if to say"Ooh i can stretch!",then they move a few more,stretch,turn in a rapid spin to the side,stretch,swim,stretch,lol.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah when she first got in the tank she swam like, "Im freeeeee" hehe she has found a "spot" to hang out in, and a place to sleep. I was very surprised at how well she gets along with the others. I didn't know that the female betta's would be good community fish  so much to learn lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes females and even some males are great community fish.Heres a pic of my 20 long which housed glolight,head and tail light tetras,a molly of my daughters and a red dragon male plakat(short finned male).He got along great with everyone.


----------

